# Central Florida's BBQ Blowout



## Bob In Fla. (May 20, 2013)

If you are interested in a ROAD TRIP!
It's about a 15 minute drive for me. My Stump's Smokers _Monster _will be there competing. 
C'mon Down!

Central Florida's BBQ Blowout | Building Commerce and Community


----------



## bbquzz (May 20, 2013)

Good luck with it Bob, I'll be cheering you on from Northern Michigan, hope you will post a few pictures.


----------



## bigwheel (May 20, 2013)

Best of fortunes on a great showing in the event.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Guys.  I will do my best to remember to take pictures.  Weather conditions for the camera, and battle conditions may restrict the picture taking abilities.


----------



## bigwheel (May 21, 2013)

Ok well kindly give it the old college try.


----------



## whmaine (May 28, 2013)

Well, Bob, how'd it go?


----------



## bigwheel (May 28, 2013)

Silence can usually be construed to mean we was not chosen as the Illustrious Hoohaw of the event. lol. Now if the young man still has a hangover...fresh lady fingernail claw marks on his backside..raised some cash for worthy causes etc...all the effort was not expended for naught.  Bet he had some fun in other words. Just guessing.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 28, 2013)

5th in chicken, 3rd in brisket.  16th over all out of 45 teams.

Not as well as we had hoped, but pretty darned good considering we had never cooked together as a team, and we had never cooked a competition on the Monster.  My camera messed up (sauce and grease on the lens, then dead batteries), but I'll get some pictures from friends.  

The Florida BBQ Association is a pretty competitive group, with Jack's Old South coming in 13th.


----------



## whmaine (May 28, 2013)

Nice job!  I'd take 3rd in brisket any day.


----------



## bigwheel (May 29, 2013)

Great showing on that!! Sounds like a lot tough crowd. 45 teams is a pretty big event.


----------



## bbquzz (May 29, 2013)

Way to go Bob, I'm proud of you!


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2013)

Way to go Bob.  Three places behind Myron isn't bad at all.


----------

